
Smartphone shipments decline 6.3% - prostoalex
https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS43548018
======
ams6110
Same thing that happened to PCs. People are finding that their 3-5 (or more)
year old devices are still perfectly adequate for their needs.

~~~
yakitori
> Same thing that happened to PCs.

What happened to PCs was market saturation followed by people choosing
smartphones over PCs.

It is inevitable that smartphones sales will stall and the growth will decline
because the smartphone market is saturated.

~~~
pjmlp
And the market is saturated exactly because the consumerist need to
continuously renew the mobile phone is gone, beyond a few percent that always
need to show they own the latest gizmos.

------
Markoff
yet they keep raising prices of flagship to see where is the limit

or maybe it actually doesn't matter that shipments are failing since prices
are going up and market it's already saturated outside third world countries
like India and lower

